# just a few questions looking for opinons????



## Just_Crusin18 (Nov 2, 2011)

I currently have a '10 brute 750i that is bone stock here are the mod's i wanna do and have seen that are pretty basic but just want to clear a few questions i have up.

2" xtreme or 2.5" stateline idk which i want yet
29.5x9x14 Outlaw 2's
MSA Diesel 

basically all i wanna do is trail ride and use it to get around my rocky west texas deer lease. This bike will see very few riding parks except mud creek for mud nats.

my questions are and i've been told different from a few people but here they are:
1. With the lift, wheels, and tires will i lose any low end or top end performance?
2. Is a clutch kit needed or anything along those lines i.e gear reduction?
3. Do i need to add new springs on the bike?
4. any specific mod's i should look into?

thanks for the help im kinda new to all this and have talked to local shops and people around town but just like im sure everyone on here has a diff opinion i just want to see from people that ride not people that just fix em.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Rdc lift, better than the 2 options you gave. The laws, if they are like the original laws will wear pretty fast if ridden in rocky terrain a lot. Yes, you will need to clutch the bike. Almond primary, red secondary will be perfect (epi). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Will need to Reclutch for those tires. 
I would Do a VFJ Clutch also.
I would Go RDC Lift, MUCH Stronger


----------



## Just_Crusin18 (Nov 2, 2011)

thats guys i havent heard of an RDC lift i guess i can do a google search for them and see where they are sold. As for as rocky terrain my hunting career out that away will be over in january so it wont be much riding out there just every so often mainly trail rides at mud nats and maybe a few other big rides. I see two different opinons on a clutch kit i guessing neither could be wrong. sorry if these questions are dumb like i said im kinda new to all this so tryin to get as much info as i can


----------



## Just_Crusin18 (Nov 2, 2011)

LM83 said:


> Rdc lift, better than the 2 options you gave. The laws, if they are like the original laws will wear pretty fast if ridden in rocky terrain a lot. Yes, you will need to clutch the bike. Almond primary, red secondary will be perfect (epi).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can you give me a little info by what you mean almond primary red secondary if you dont mind please?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

you can get the rdc lift through RubberDownCustoms sponsor section on here. 

as far as clutch goes just buy the springs. the kits are not worth it.


----------



## Just_Crusin18 (Nov 2, 2011)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> you can get the rdc lift through RubberDownCustoms sponsor section on here.
> 
> as far as clutch goes just buy the springs. the kits are not worth it.


 

this might sound dumb but whats the difference between the springs and the kit. i get a little confused but once i get the hang of if ill be okay.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Kit comes with weights. Just buy the springs. I'm running 31" laws on the almond/red combo. Has a nice stall and engages very nicely. Running a taller/heavier tire requires mods. In all honesty on 31" laws my bike responds just as easy as a stock brute. Changing the springs is somewhat (not exactly) like changing gears in a truck that went from say 30" tires to 42" tires. Compensates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just_Crusin18 (Nov 2, 2011)

okay i looked at the epi charts what does it mean by 2.5'' load 2.25" load and 1.25" load


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Just_Crusin18 said:


> okay i looked at the epi charts what does it mean by 2.5'' load 2.25" load and 1.25" load


Do a clutch spring search on here. Tons, seriously tons of info bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just_Crusin18 (Nov 2, 2011)

okay i didnt even think bout searching it on here ill check it out


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If all your gonna do is trail ride why on earth spend all the money on the biggest baddest mud tires and clutching to pull them and lifts to fit them? From what you describe I think you'd be better off w/ the RDC lift and just some 28 or 30" maxxis Zilla's and mild clutching.


----------



## Just_Crusin18 (Nov 2, 2011)

just in case i wanna pull off in the mud. i can say alls im gonna do is trail ride then i might get the wild hair to see what it can do. just me. idk i guess i got the thought in my head its better to have it and not need it the need it and not have it


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Just_Crusin18 said:


> just in case i wanna pull off in the mud. i can say alls im gonna do is trail ride then i might get the wild hair to see what it can do. just me. idk i guess i got the thought in my head its better to have it and not need it the need it and not have it


Then don't do what u have in mind. My brute sits in the shop chillin way to much because of how it's set up. Mines a 2010 with 20hrs. I use my foreman 99% of the time. Do like P said. 30" zillas or so. Don't make it a pure mud machine unless you plan on doing that. Also, tie rod upgrades will be a HUGE plus if you do decide to run the laws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

polaris is right and the zillas are a light tire and can do some mud and if you are going that deep youll need snorkel (cant believe no one else said that) and the taller tires will kill your top speed but if you are just trail riding i dont think you will miss that. any more questions dont be afaid to ask ill help all i can and ive done alot of different combos from exhaust to tuning drag racing set up to mud. good luck and i wouldnt do anything til you get all your info and what you want unless you have alot of money


----------



## Just_Crusin18 (Nov 2, 2011)

idk maybe its a looks thing maybe its just me bein hard headed i cant really tell you why i got the outlaws. a snorkel kit may come later but i dont plan on goin deep at this point in time. i guess the more i think about it the more i get cross minded who knows.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just_Crusin18 said:


> idk maybe its a looks thing maybe its just me bein hard headed i cant really tell you why i got the outlaws. a snorkel kit may come later but i dont plan on goin deep at this point in time. i guess the more i think about it the more i get cross minded who knows.


Well that's kinda of a strange thing, you got the big tires _JUST INCASE_ but you wont snorkel_ Just Incase._ I can tell you right now, snork it, or one of your wild hair mud ventures might cost you a new motor...

Just ask the 3 other people we've told the same thing that didnt listen  lol

It's cheap $80 insurance, that can save you $1000's on motor rebuilds.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=brutesnorkel

^^^


----------



## TankLT (Sep 7, 2011)

$90 insurance. That's what it cost me the other day, nflation must have hit since you did yours. LOL


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

55$ for mine but I allready had PVC primer and glue!
:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. Yeah it's nice already having stuff laying around...

but seriously, to the OP, snorks are the best thing you can do, even if you dont plan on hitting deep holes, cause you never know when the bottom might fall out and you drop off in something you didnt mean too...

If you dont like the looks of them sticking way out, check out stogi's pics, he has some very low-profile tops.


----------



## Just_Crusin18 (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I looked into the whole snorkel and spring deal now a new question has arrived I have the 5 yr extened warrenty on the bike does any of that void it?? And I like the looks of that low snorkel


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Possibly, depends on the dealer. Clutch springs wont, but, 29's are going to void it anyway, depending on what breaks. Warenty isnt going to cover motor damage from mud/water either.... 

So you're looking at 1 of 2 things here, build it the way you want it and suck it up and face that you wasted the $ on the extended warenty, OR just keep it mild, and wait 5 years to do what you want to it.

Or hope that your dealer doesnt care and will warenty it regardless, but I highly doubt that happens...


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Just_Crusin18 said:


> Well I looked into the whole snorkel and spring deal now a new question has arrived I have the 5 yr extened warrenty on the bike does any of that void it?? And I like the looks of that low snorkel


Insurance is pretty cheap. I'm bumper to bumper on both my brute and foreman with a $100 deductible. When I drown my brute and broke my front diff they didnt question me one bit. I'm with Allstate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I pay like $25 a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yeah. Insurance would have been better than the extended warrenty.


----------



## Just_Crusin18 (Nov 2, 2011)

I can cash my extended warrenty in and just go with insurance I can get quite a bit back actually almost all of.it ill check on insurance


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good deal. If you are going to mod heavily, and it appears you are, the extended warrenty is really useless. lol


----------



## Just_Crusin18 (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay thanks for the info. This bike will prob end up a mud bike after I get done I want it for trails but oh well


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I mean you can still have best of both worlds to an extent, by running something like a 30" Zilla. They are light, and mud pretty well, and ride really smooth. They should handle well on the trails, but provide decent traction and clearance when you get in muddy situations.


----------



## Just_Crusin18 (Nov 2, 2011)

I already have the outlaw 2's or else I would look into em next time ill research before I buy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

AH already bought them.. ok I missed that earlier I guess.


----------

